# لكل مهندسي الحيويه الطبيه-موقع مفيد



## م.الدمشقي (15 أبريل 2006)

الى الزملاء مهندسين الاجهزه الطبيه وجدت هذا الموقع واحببت ان نستفيد جميعا منه
http://www.themedweb.co.uk/



لا تنسوني والمسلمين من صالح الدعاء


----------



## ahmedismail (17 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله خير على الموقع الجميل


----------



## الموسوي (17 أبريل 2006)

جزيتم عنا الف خير


----------



## محمد اكرم الشرعة (22 مايو 2006)

انا مهندس اجهزه طبية اريد معلومات عن جهاز التنفس الصناعي (VENTILATOR) ارجو المساعده على البريد اللالكتروني moh_alshr3a***********


----------



## ايناس-عراق (23 مايو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على مساهمتك الرائعة ......


----------



## على الشاوش (23 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم
انا مهندس مختبرات طبية اريد معلومات حول cd4


----------



## yamenshahin (23 مايو 2006)

والله موقع كويس وممكن الواحد يبيع ويشتري من علي الأجهزة الطبية
مجهود طيب!


----------



## ken-abed (24 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته شكرا على هذا الموقع الجميل المفيد و ارجو ان تساعدوني بالمخططات عن اجهزة الطبية اي كان و الشرح عن طريقة العمل ولكم الشكر الجزيل


----------



## المهاجر الوحيد (26 يونيو 2006)

الصراحة الموقع رائع جدا


----------



## مهندس اجهزة طبية (4 يوليو 2006)

اشكرك يالغالي على الافادة


تحياتي لك


----------



## احمد84 (8 يوليو 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

يا اخى


----------



## احمد صلاح السيسي (8 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خير
اللهم يا مقلب القلوب و الأبصار ثبت قلبي على دينك
اللهم لك الحمد حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه , ملئ السموات و ملئ الأرض و ملئ ما بينهما و ملئ ما شئت من شيء بعد , كما ينبغي لجلال و جهك و عظيم سلطانك


----------



## Hamzawy (6 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## almoqasube (7 أغسطس 2006)

شكراااااااااااااااااا لك يا أخي


----------



## نبيل تيسير (16 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس أجهزة طبية (12 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً ،،،

أخي محمد اكرم الشرعة ، تجد ما طلبت مرفقاً ، دمتم بخير ، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،


----------



## المهندس بلكس (23 يوليو 2008)

تسلم ايديك


----------



## mago0 (23 يوليو 2008)

شكرا سيدي على مجهودك


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (16 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور
جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (16 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Dr Mahmoud khairy (22 يناير 2013)

اخوانى السلام عليكم برجاء الافادة السريعة بارك الله فيكم انا اقوم الان بعمل ترخيص مركز لصيانة الاجهزة الطبية بمصر ماهى الاجهزة المطلوبة واريد الاستعانة بمهندس صيانة وفنى اجهزة وماهى نصيحتكم اهل الخبرة


----------

